# 300 costume help..



## billman (May 3, 2006)

So, I am going to be a Spartan for a party this year. I got all the equipment under control..

Only problem is I don't have the six pack nor the will to walk around on a freezing night half naked...

My solution I think...is to buy some cheap muscle type costume like spiderman, batman, etc...Like this one..
http://www.halloweenexpress.com/the-...me-p-2724.html

They look much better than those cheesy all muscle shirts...

My question is what can I use to coat or paint this type of costume to make it look like a muscle skin toned body??? Liquid Latex?? Paint?? The cheaper the better..

Any Ideas??


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

well, I answered my own question...more plowing on the internet..Liquid Latex!!..this site might be useful to some of you out there (look towards bottom for pic)..and what a quinkydink they are using Mr. Incredible suit also...

http://www.thehunterslair.com/index.php?showtopic=2877


----------



## glamgurl36 (Oct 2, 2007)

im confused..are you going to paint the muscle man suit or create your own muscles through latex?


----------



## carine89 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Cool costumes site*

try http://www.halloweencostumecatalog.com for thousands of cool costumes. make sure you check out the coupon code there for greater savings of your purchase


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

just remember to leave some of the fabric un-latexed or have it split up the baqck with velcro joiners or ties or something if you do that. Liquid latex and cloth combine to form a rigid shell that will bend but has no stretch whatsoever.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

they make spartan costumes...


----------

